
A Genocide in Colonial Africa Finally Gets Recognition - kafkaesq
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/brutal-genocide-colonial-africa-finally-gets-its-deserved-recognition-180957073/
======
tootie
The Herero genocide is a plot point in Gravity's Rainbow. I didn't realize it
was a real until years later.

~~~
defen
It also makes an appearance in _V._

------
dmichulke
Why are most of the recognized genocides these days committed by Germans? (at
least according to my perception)

Do they commit more (relatively) or "recognize" (~ admit) (relatively) more?
Why?

~~~
leaveyou
Probably because "recognition" of genocides is mostly a political instrument
rather than a correction of historical record based on new proofs. The
recognition depends mostly on the political relationship between the
"recognizer" and the perpetrator. For example: The Armenian genocide: As long
as Turkey is an ally of US, US fails to recognize any wrong doings and takes
no action. The holocaust: Germany was not an ally of US at the time; US
recognizes the genocide and takes action. The various french "activities" in
algeria and africa in general: US fails to recognize anything. France is an
sovereign (=they have nukes) ally. Al-Anfal "campaign" in Iraq: US fails to
recognize the actions of Iraq (unofficial US ally against Iran at the time)
but remembers a decade later when Saddam falls into disgrace and action is
taken in 2003. Second Chechen war: Russia is not ally of US but it is too
"sovereign" for any action to be taken.

~~~
darkhorn
Prof Justin McCarthy, Melbourne Symposium: "What Happened During 1915-1919?"
[https://youtu.be/TPcNuu3jJWk](https://youtu.be/TPcNuu3jJWk)

~~~
leaveyou
Thanks but I'm fine with wikipedia. wikipedia.org/wiki/Armenian_Genocide

------
hugh4
That's great. How many decades before we start paying attention to what's
going on there now?

~~~
mhuffman
The colors are not the right combination for current political optics ... so
probably a long, long time.

------
Shivetya
Ultimately it is about money. Germany has rebuked demands for reparations.
Good for them. I can see reparations when you are within a generation or two
and there is a chance of finding those directly affected by such actions, but
when you four or more out all we should be after is acknowledgment if that.

The take away is, past governments have done things current governments find
abhorrent. Times change, what is acceptable changes. However the biggest
factor is the ability of people to prove events and get acknowledgment of that
proof.

